

Fight HIV with HIV: 'safe' virus proposed as vaccine - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18551-fight-hiv-with-hiv-safe-virus-proposed-as-vaccine.html

======
jff
VIRxSYS is convinced that the HIV vaccine it is planning would be safe
because, as in their SIV vaccine, all the genes that would usually make it
infectious and able to multiply itself would be removed. "It can't replicate,"
says Lemiale.

Reminds me of: But, to answer your question, the reason we know all the
animals are female is that we literally make them that way ... and believe me,
they can't breed

~~~
wanderr
While the reference is amusing, isn't that how many/most vaccines work
already?

------
sp332
Wasn't this in a William Gibson book? edit: _Virtual Light_ , I think.

